# tired of my sister facebook stalking me



## Grixxly (Nov 2, 2009)

Any status update I make she feels like having to run to my mom and tell her about it. Some stuff I want my friends to see but not family. Last time I removed her from my friends list she told my mom and I got in trouble. Is there anyway I can make it so she does not see any more updates from me or something?>


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

That is very odd. Hmmm. Aside from the invasion of privacy, why does she run to your mom to tell her?

I guess if you wanted you could make another Facebook account, re-add everyone but your sister, and do updates that way. 

Or try and talk to your sister about it.

EDIT: If you go into Privacy Settings, and then profile, there's a tab that says 'Status And Links'. You can probably set who sees what from there.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You can always block her from seeing your facebook statuses and profile posts!
Trust me my sister stalks me all the time..i know how it feels and I blocked her from seeing stuff I dont want her to see..so its all good now.


----------



## Grixxly (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Infexxion said:


> EDIT: If you go into Privacy Settings, and then profile, there's a tab that says 'Status And Links'. You can probably set who sees what from there.


This. Select "Customise" in the "Status and Links" drop-down, and type your sister's name in the bit where it says "Except these people". You can use that to block particular people/lists of people from seeing stuff.


----------

